# Questions



## Isaksson (Mar 22, 2009)

How do i prospect goldore? i believe i have found a goldore somewhere on the journey to the land flowing with milk and honey. But i am insecure about this!! How do i refine the gold from goldore?

I have the same questions about silver. How do i dig the ore and refine the ore to pure metall?

Like i said, i believe i found a gold vein. But i am very insecure about this.


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 22, 2009)

You should have a professional run an assay before counting your find. Things are not always as they appear.

If you find you have values, processing may be beyond your ability. There are numerous methods of extracting values, but they must fit the requirements of the given ore. To expect an answer here may be beyond reason, especially when readers have no idea of the ore type, or even if you have any values. 

It would be interesting to hear the results of your exploration once you've had an assay performed. 

Harold


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 22, 2009)

goldore is sometimes worth much more when it is left alone.

so if i were you i would just leave it as is


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 23, 2009)

> goldore is sometimes worth much more when it is left alone.



Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Mar 26, 2009)

Isaksson:

You live in Sweden...probably you can still find superficial gold or silver.

Look...in this moment I am traveling through Mexico`s mountains but I promise to post some information about ore assying as soon as I get home.

Gold,silver and PGM originally came from mines,this is why ores are important.

Gud välsinge dig

Manuel


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey!!!!!!!...I have many days trying to post a book of 15 MB....and it has been impossible....Am I doing anything wrong?


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Apr 4, 2009)

Let us see if this file could be charged.


----------



## Isaksson (Apr 4, 2009)

Now i do not know the english words for all this, so there might be some misconceptions. 

scrap is that the same thing you do with that plate with sand and fluid
What is money loundering? I wouldn't want to do something illegal now would I?

can someone explain the diffrent concepts used on this forum to me. so that i understand what its all about!


----------



## butcher (Apr 4, 2009)

scrap is like trash, but some peoples treasure, old stuff not that good, like gold scrap old rings to get the gold from,
scrape would be like,to scratch with fingers,
money laundering would be to hide money yes illegal, 
of coarse it can also be the dollar left in my pocket when my wife washed them(joke).


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Apr 7, 2009)

Isaksson:

Let me put in this way...we are a kind of modern alchemists...we turn trash into precious metals...It is legal and very fun.Come on,join us!

Gud välsigne dig.

Manuel


----------

